# New Holland auction?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I might be looking for another horse soon and I can't find anything within 5 hours of me that I truelly like so I figured maybe I should try the auction....

I wish Camelot was still open but I guess New Holland will have to do..

So I know obviously alot of Kill buyers go there and I know what I need to look for being the horse could be sick or drugged. 

But what are your expierences there? I was told before the auction you may be aloud to ride the horse and buy it IF you find the owner...

Do they just run the horse through with a rider on and then you bid ?

Any info appreciated! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We rescued quite a few horses form auction back in the day. The ones we purchased looked healthy at the auction, when we got them home, they got sick. Chances are they picked up something at the auction and brought it home with them. So make SURE you have a quarantine area set up that's away from other horses.

They are loud, chaotic and some owners do stand with the horse, most don't. The owner brings the horse into the area when their number is called, they strut their stuff and people bid. Put your game face on if you really like an animal.

Make sure you bring your horse trailer. LoL. We made the mistake of going there "just to look" and ended up bringing 2 home that day. Another day, we brought 3 home, but we were prepared that day. LoL.

Look the horses over up and down! Look at their feet. I even check mare's vulva's for anything out of the ordinary. Look at gelding's junk. I was able to ride a mare that we purchased, we ended up bringing her home. Other times, there was no-one around to give details about their horse.

I also suggest looking even in the darkest corners of the place. A diamond in the rough may be hidden. A friend of mine found a 2 year old filly in a corner. I walked right past her, never even saw her. My friend paid $320 bucks for her and you should see her now! Big, beautiful, calm, gentle, smart money winning girl!

Good luck and happy horse hunting!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

When or if I do bring one home the "quarantine" area could be the ring since its a very quiet low key barn..ad at night I can use a stall..

Should it be a problem that the horse if in the ring can have direct contact with other horses over the fence? 
(I know that's really what you DON'T want...)

Also if we do bring one home should I wash the trailer and stall (agter they have beem quaremtined) thoroughly ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> When or if I do bring one home the "quarantine" area could be the ring since its a very quiet low key barn..ad at night I can use a stall..
> 
> Should it be a problem that the horse if in the ring can have direct contact with other horses over the fence?
> (I know that's really what you DON'T want...)
> ...


I'd keep the horse at least 30 feet away from any other horse for 2-3 weeks. If they pick up a virus that is slow to develop, symptoms sometimes won't show up for 2 weeks (sometimes longer). And by then they are in with your other horses and it's a big mess because everyone is sick!

Make sure the horse has a negative coggins. If the horse doesn't have a coggins at all, walk away, no matter how pretty the horse is. No horse steps foot on my property until I have a UTD coggins.

Absolutely clean and disinfect anything that the horse comes in contact with, before any other horse comes in contact with it too. That includes brushed, combs, saddle pads, bridles, trailers, stalls etc.

I wouldn't put the horse anywhere that another horse can touch noses with. If they have a virus that can only be passed on from horse to horse, well, there was the initial contact, and then that horse that just contacted the new horse, goes out into the pasture with everyone else and boom, everyone's sick again. 

I keep horses about 30 feet away because if they are coughing and sneezing and the wind is blowing just right, whatever they just coughed or sneezed into the air, can easily make it's way to another horse on my property if they are within 20 feet of one another.


----------



## Penguin30 (Jan 9, 2011)

Not that I am trying to steer you away from New Holland but what are you looking for and what is your budget? I have heard both good and bad about New Holland, mostly bad. I live about 45 minutes from there. While I don't have anything to sell I may be able to get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I'm about 3 1/2 hours away

My horse now went there then to Camelot nd he was deff a diamond in the rough!

My budget is pretty low as to why I haven't been able to find much. And the ones I do like are sold..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to rescue horses from our local auction, and the ones that ended up being good horses were good in their pens. I took a lead rope and got in the holding Pen, tied them, led them and picked up feet, took off my coat and sacked them out, etc...bad attitudes are best left there, but a big, soft eye and alert, but obedient, disposition is worth a second look.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been there several times. It can range from decent papered horses to thin wormy horses. They will not allow a bag of bones to be sent through. Thin, yes. Emaciated, no. We've gotten several very nice babies from there. I live about 2 hours from there, we always come home with something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm kinda nervous lol. I'm gonna wanna bring everyone home! Even though, that is definitely what im not going to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

One more thing to remember. Whether or not you buy from an auction, make sure to change clothes and wash before touching your own horses, when you return home.

Lizzie


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> But what are your expierences there? I was told before the auction you may be aloud to ride the horse and buy it IF you find the owner...
> 
> Do they just run the horse through with a rider on and then you bid ?


I've been to NH a bunch of times so I can address some of your questions:

Most horses are ridden through, the ones that are not are usually the unbroke ones, who tend to go through together. 

If you can find the owner, you may well be permitted to ride. The best bet is to arrive early so you see the horses being unloaded. Also when they are about to go through the auction, the owner might appear next to them, or the rider can point out who the owner is. If there is an interested buyer, they will often put other horses through first, giving you time to check the horse out. 

There is not much riding area there, so you won't be able to tell too terribly much.

If there is something you are interested in, make sure the auctioneer or one of his helpers (the Amish guys at the entrance area to the sale area) can see you.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay now say I win a bid. I have to find the vet so they can pull a coggins and HC, right?

Are the horses that are run through the auction usually don't have a coggins? Or do they just always pull one no matter what once you win the bid and the horse Is yours? What if it is positive? Also, how much does the coggins and HC usually cost? I heard somewhere around $50. 

Also, how much would you advise I bring? There's obviously the cost of the horse and vet but any entry fee or something along those lines?

Lastly, do they give you a discription of the horse as its running through the sale?(as in, beginner safe, well broke, etc)? I know you can look at the horses before the auction obviously and the ones you like you were down there # and once they run through you can bid...

Sorry for any questions that may be stupid. I'm excited/nervous at the same time as I know what I am looking for but am not too sure what to really expect..or if maybe I'm looking for something "too specific" or unreasonable at the auction .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

No entry fee...prices range from like $75 and up. Some ponies and minis will go for less. Rarely do they get above $2000. Not sure on coggins, dont remember. They give a decent description of the horse usually. Some are papered some are not. I personally would bring about $800 ish. Colorful horses generally go for a bit more. Stallions a lot less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thxx. Anyone else 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not sure about the coggins, as I have never bought or sold there, but there is a vet there on the premises. 

How much $$ to take depends on how much you want to spend. But I'd take a bit extra if I were you, as you can always take it home with you unspent. 

The auctioneer will announce as much description about the horse as he can. Often times they say a bit about the horse, start the bidding and then stop the bids for a few seconds and tell you more about the horse. Often the owner will go to the auctioneer while their horse is up and give them extra info, which will be announced. 

Decent horses are in the $800 range, and Kassierar is correct, it's rare that they go above $2k. 

There is a group of FB people who go to NH every week. I am sure if you contacted them, they would help you. 

https://www.facebook.com/NewHollandDirect


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

becareful with the coggins?? NH has a reputation for having inacurate coggins. so make sure if you do purchase from there that you are present for the coggins or have paperwork in hand when going over horse 

if they don't match up tell them you want a new one pulled...or if you want to risk it and you have a real suitable place for qt then bring him home and have your vet pull the coggins..but only if you have a legit qt area

every auction horse i bought has had a coggins pulled before i got there and the descriptions hardly ever matched up.. so just be weary and check everything out... even sex!! the vets do a rush thru and tell there scribes what to write so its easy to lose track of the right info. 

goodluck


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

kait18 said:


> becareful with the coggins?? NH has a reputation for having inacurate coggins. so make sure if you do purchase from there that you are present for the coggins or have paperwork in hand when going over horse
> 
> if they don't match up tell them you want a new one pulled...or if you want to risk it and you have a real suitable place for qt then bring him home and have your vet pull the coggins..but only if you have a legit qt area
> 
> ...


So I should be there for when the vet pulls the coggins and make sure everything is accurate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrscaptstretch (Aug 22, 2011)

*Beware-Sorry long*

We bought, really rescued, a beautiful 12 yr old QH REGISTERED mare with great bloodline from a sale/auction barn, paid $50 bucks for her, she has nice confirmation and is beautifully muscled. She had an injured eye which went unattended and looked horrible, thats another story. So my husband felt sorry for her:shock:......six days after getting her home she started having a snotty nose, only symptom. We consulted with our horse friends and our vet, she probably has "shipping fever" was the determination. Our horses were seperated by fence however noses could be touched.  Day 12 our two geldings start acting weird so we take temps both are 105! So naturally we are in a panic, the vet calms us down and instructs us to do a few things. The next morning one of the gelding's glands have blown out under his chin! A call to the vet, STRANGELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are in day 17 of our quaratine. So keeping a new additions SEPERATED with no touch, sharing of anything, is my well earned advice to anyone. My boys are doing great! All symptoms, other than blow outs, are gone. The mare came to us not only with injured eye and Strangels we just confirmation yesterday she is in foal!!!! OMG!:-o So buyer beware. We love her and she has been the perfect lady through out her whole ordeal. Not sure why she was at sale but she has turned out be our treasure. 

My very first post.....sorry its so long!!


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Descriptions of horses at auction are not dependable. The horse might be described as "beginner safe" or whatever, but there's little time to view them and you won't be able to try out many. 

I know someone who bought a little grade mare that was _ridden_ through, but once she was quarantined and turned out she couldn't be caught. Either she had been drugged or her "training" was man-handling that made her decide to avoid people at all costs.

If you go to the AC4H website, you can see video of horses being tried out. I wouldn't necessarily deal with them (AC4H), but just get an idea of the surroundings. It would be a good idea to hook up with some rescuers that go regularly because from what I know it's big and chaotic.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> So I should be there for when the vet pulls the coggins and make sure everything is accurate
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


if you get there earlier enough you can be there when they are doing all the vetting... its very fast paced as the vets have to get through them in time..and whatever ones they didn't pull before the auction they did during and after...depending on how many horses were there. and some owners have accurate coggins test before they go but they are usually thrown out if they were not done within 30days i think it is...

either way after you buy one get another one pulled when you have the vet doing a hc


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

kait18 said:


> if you get there earlier enough you can be there when they are doing all the vetting... its very fast paced as the vets have to get through them in time..and whatever ones they didn't pull before the auction they did during and after...depending on how many horses were there. and some owners have accurate coggins test before they go but they are usually thrown out if they were not done within 30days i think it is...
> 
> either way after you buy one get another one pulled when you have the vet doing a hc



Okay thanks..anyone else ?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't trust the vet there. I don't want to say too much more than that on a public forum though. 

But you will have your own vet out to do an exam once you have bought the horse, and you plan to quarantine so I wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't worry, I was kinda thinking the same thing :s

The vet will be called anyway once he is at our place. Thank you guys for all the help! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You are welcome. Let us know how you get along.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

never been to the NH auction, but Ive heard plenty of stories of horses at auction being aced... something to be cautious about! I am not sure if there are any signs of sedation that you can look for, maybe other members can speak of that?


----------

